# Trying out the macro lens on a local med



## kor (Apr 25, 2015)

[attachment=canton-smaller.jpg][attachment=canton-embossing.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks like you got the hang of it !  Looks great !


----------



## sandchip (Apr 26, 2015)

Sharp!


----------



## kor (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 27, 2015)

Great Pic.


----------

